# FreeBSD Linux emulator



## jacktrades (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm considering a closed source commercial software. It is a core software where you use it's libraries to make a complete product. Therefore, the software are only libraries to use for compilation of a bigger program. It's written in C++. It has support for Linux and Windows, no FreeBSD.

This is the description of what it's given:
DLLs
ActiveX components/OCX files

If I plan to use FreeBSD:

1.- Will a Linux emulation will suffice to make these libraries run in FreeBSD?
2.- The application on top of this will be written in C++ as well. Which compiler/SDK do you recommend for this case?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

DLLs, ActiveX components and OCX files are Windows.


----------



## throAU (Feb 3, 2012)

If support is only available for Linux and not FreeBSD and it is used in a business, don't screw about.

Do yourself a favour, use Linux for it.

Do YOU want to be the only line of support for the application when (for a hypothetical example) a critical security patch for FreeBSD comes out that breaks compatibility with your application in some wonderful and obscure way?  How much will it cost your business per day until you can get the problem resolved (if you are able to succeed)?

Not saying FreeBSD won't work with it - but all bets are off.  And there is no guarantee by either the FreeBSD project or more importantly, your vendor that the software will work, and continue to work.

Linux emulation in FreeBSD is more of a "convenience" function, to use utilities on your system that aren't available for FreeBSD, on a machine set up for some other primary purpose.  I wouldn't rely on Linux emulation to attempt to make the core function of your machine work.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 5, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> And there is no guarantee by either the FreeBSD project or more importantly, your vendor that the software will work, and continue to work.
> 
> Linux emulation in FreeBSD is more of a "convenience" function, to use utilities on your system that aren't available for FreeBSD, on a machine set up for some other primary purpose.  I wouldn't rely on Linux emulation to attempt to make the core function of your machine work.


FWIW, I got the vendors of 2 well-known commercial packages (and I'm working on a 3rd) to add FreeBSD to their list of officially supported operating systems, despite them being unwilling to do a full FreeBSD native port, by using the Linux emulator. This sometimes involved changes to the way their software was built on Linux and sometimes worked out-of-the-box.

On one business-critical system at my day job, the commercial software package running under Linux emulation is the only application software on the system.


----------



## throAU (Feb 6, 2012)

Good to hear.  I wouldn't bet on that situation however.  If you can get support, great.  But I'd be verifying with the vendor whether or not this is an issue before going into production.


----------

